# صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة



## jabo (24 أبريل 2008)

( صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة )

باتضاع  ومحبة اجثو عند قدميك ياامي بحنو تحت معطفك الامن , ولتغيثيني في زمن المحنة . ارغب يا اما معينة , ان اتكرس كليا لقلبك الطاهر

حتى بفضل حنانك الوافر تصحبيني الى يسوع حبيبي وسيدي المعبود . اني اقدم واكرس لك ياامي : قلبي كله وعقلي كله وجميع قواي حتى استطيع

ان احب مثلك يسوعي وان احبه من خلال جميع اخوتي , اجعلي قلبي مثل قلبك متواضعا , طاهرا , زاهدا , بسيطا , صادقا , وصافيا ليصبح قادرا على

الكثير من الحب . امنحيني يااماه في زمن التجربة اسعافك المقدس كما في الاوقات العصيبة وتقلبات الحياة الحاضرة . انقذيني من شر الموت الابدي

واجعليني من خلال قلبك ان اولد من جديد للحياة الحقة في الملكوت الذي اعده ابنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح الذي يحيا ويملك الى دهر الدهور . ياسيدة

المعونة المقدسة , صلي لاجلنا , امــــــــــين .

يتلى هنا ... السلام عليك والمجد للاب


----------



## Rina<R> (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

صلاه جميله جداا جابو
شفعتها تكون معانا كلنا 
ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## jabo (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

دمتي تحت حماية الرب وامنا مريم العذراء rina


----------



## فادية (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  
صلاة  رائعه  
ميرسي​


----------



## jabo (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

دمتي تحت حماية الرب وامنا مريم العذراء فادية


----------



## اميره الحياه (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

يا  امي الخنونه  ليفني  تحت ثوبك  يا شفعيه  ابعدي عني محافل  الشياطين  امين


----------



## fight the devil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

كم اعشقكي يا امي الحبيبه وكم من المرات بشفاعتكي خلصتيني من الامراض والضيق ..

انتي امي السماويه احبكي واريد ان ارتاح تحت قدميك واتركيني هناك لساعات طويله...

كوني معنا يا امي الحبيبه وارينه كيف نخدم ابنك المخلص... يا طاهره يا قادره يا حنونه

اشفعي فينا يا والدة الاله ....تضرعي من اجل اولادك الضائعين في هذا الوادي ..وادي الدموع





شكرا اخي جابو على صلاتك الرائعه ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك وشفاعة امنا الطاهره تكون معاك



تحياتي


----------



## jabo (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة الى سيدة المعونة المقدسة*

امنا العذراء تباركم


----------

